# Which of these Spitfire EVO GRID based library do you recommend ?



## muziksculp (May 24, 2017)

Hi,

I'm trying to decide on one which one of these Spitfire EVO based libraries to get : 

1. EVO Grid 1
2. EVO Grid 2
3. EVO Grid 3
4. Olafur Arnald Evolutions 

Which one would you recommend ? or like the most, or has been very useful, and complementing to your traditional strings libraries. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 24, 2017)

Depends what other SF libs you have.

if none , the question is do you want...
1 Evo grid 1...good general lib useful for pads also...
2. Evo Grid 2...ok for pads...but more extreme in general than 1
3. Evo Grid 3 Rhythmic
4. Olafour...intimate...it's just 4 players.

None are better that the others in what they do, it's pretty consistent.

If you have Tundra or LCO you may not need EVO 1 as much, if you don't, EVO 1 is probably a good place to start.

If you have Novo or Ark2 it covers a bit of the same ground as EVO1 with a few patches but cannot compete with the random type functionality.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 24, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Depends what other SF libs you have.
> 
> if none , the question is do you want...
> 1 Evo grid 1...good general lib useful for pads also...
> ...



I agree generally here, but I have to mention that for me Evo Grid 2 can be amazing for pads, some of the most ethereal sounding things I ever wrote came from that instrument.

Interesting how no one mentions Evo Grid 4, though it's at least as interesting as the others, even just in the fact that it's woodwinds instead of strings. The walkthrough is pretty impressive imo.


----------



## muziksculp (May 24, 2017)

EVO 2 can be a useful library to have.

Although, there is only one audio demo posted for it on the Spitfire Site. (I wonder why only one demo track ?)


----------



## lp59burst (May 25, 2017)

+1 on EVO 2.  
I like them all but, EVO 2 is my personal favorite.


----------



## The Darris (May 25, 2017)

Olafur would be my suggestion. Biggest reason is that you have control over each individual instrument rather than it being JUST an ensemble patch. I wish the other ones were like this.


----------



## heisenberg (May 25, 2017)

Another important element of the EVOs is each one is progressive more organized with descriptors for a variety of uses. I also find the further you go along in the EVOs numbering the more adventurous they get. So if your taste or the thing you want is more experimental, there is a higher probability you will find it in the later EVOs (but not necessarily). In each EVO there are also presets and Warped evos that can be helpful to get to where you want to be sonically. The higher the number the more granular the choices of presets get and the more adventurous they are, in my view.

Never met an EVO I didn't like. Depends on state of mind and where you need to go in choosing an EVO or an aspect of a particular EVO.


----------



## ccarreira (May 26, 2017)

EVO Grid 3 is a bit of a disapointment, a missed oportunity imho.

Olafur Arnald Evolutions is one of the most beautiful string libraries you can get, most useful for gorgeous pads and atmospheres.

EVO 2 is on my wish list, demos sound amazing, plan to buy later this year, if possible.
EVO 4 is woodwinds always beautiful


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 26, 2017)

ccarreira said:


> EVO Grid 3 is a bit of a disapointment, a missed oportunity imho.
> 
> Olafur Arnald Evolutions is one of the most beautiful string libraries you can get, most useful for gorgeous pads and atmospheres.
> 
> ...



Why do you feel Evo Grid 3 was a missed opportunity?


----------



## ccarreira (May 26, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Why do you feel Evo Grid 3 was a missed opportunity?



Lack of variety I supose, *the feeling you can do similar with a normal library and good programming*. It lacks the wow factor. However its has a good thing, its time locked, a bit like Korg wavestation wave sequences, but this aspect is not explored, Spitifire, focus to much on classical musical composition, and forgets new ways, crazy ways of doing things, for example why the Organ (other library) has the Ostinatum disabled ? it would be a LOT of fun to play with. So EVO 3 could had a lot of variety but not its very narrow the use.
Best results, imagine, was with tempo lock at 20 and playing almost in slow motion, that was very nice.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 26, 2017)

ccarreira said:


> Lack of variety I supose, *the feeling you can do similar with a normal library and good programming*. It lacks the wow factor. However its has a good thing, its time locked, a bit like Korg wavestation wave sequences, but this aspect is not explored, Spitifire, focus to much on classical musical composition, and forgets new ways, crazy ways of doing things, for example why the Organ (other library) has the Ostinatum disabled ? it would be a LOT of fun to play with. So EVO 3 could had a lot of variety but not its very narrow the use.
> Best results, imagine, was with tempo lock at 20 and playing almost in slow motion, that was very nice.



I think you have good points. However, I wouldn't recommend Evo Grid 3 (or any of the Evos) to anyone without making sure they knew it was an intentionally niche library; like most libraries of that ilk it's designed to make things easier (less processing, easy underscore tool, an often fascinating and lovely, harmonic laden tone).

It's a bit like Metropolis Ark 1 in that regard: you use Evos to save time, plus the sounds can be extremely inspiring (at least to me). 

I didn't know that about the organ, and I'm surprised as well. Doesn't even sound like a Spitfire instrument from the way you described it!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ccarreira (May 26, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Doesn't even sound like a Spitfire instrument from the way you described it!



The sound is amazing, and mixes perfect with the other Spitifire libraries. Its a must have. 

Its like having a synth with the tones of the other instruments, you can paint the mix.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 26, 2017)

ccarreira said:


> The sound is amazing, and mixes perfect with the other Spitifire libraries. Its a must have.
> 
> Its like having a synth with the tones of the other instruments, you can paint the mix.



That sounds more like it!


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the helpful feedback.

I'm getting closer to finally decide on what to get before the discount deadline (May 31st).

So far it looks like I'm leaning towards picking up :

*EVO 2* and *Mandolin Swarm*.

Any additional feedback on these two libraries would be helpful, I'm guessing they will both be handy to have, and are quite unique in what they offer.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## emasters (May 27, 2017)

Evo 2 is great. That and LCO together create some very rich sounds. Can't go wrong with Evo 2 IMHO.


----------



## muziksculp (May 27, 2017)

emasters said:


> Evo 2 is great. That and LCO together create some very rich sounds. Can't go wrong with Evo 2 IMHO.



Thanks for your helpful feedback. Evo 2 will be in my Cart !


----------



## Niah2 (May 27, 2017)

evo grid 4 is a very nice surprise and totally distinct from the rest


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for your helpful feedback. Evo 2 will be in my Cart !



When you get Evo 2, you might want to make sure that you don't have any pressing engagements after you download it; it can be SO hard to stop rolling the die along with customizing, assigning and applying controllers, etc. The sounds are just TOO cool and you can really come up with some incredible pads. Also, I downplayed the extreme patches in favor of emphasizing the beauty of most of the others...the extreme patches are no joke, and there's plenty of fodder for horror and sci fi films, so don't let anyone steer you away from that super cool fact. It's not a horror or "tension" library primarily, but I personally have come up with and used some seriously freaked out patches from Evo 2 for film and trailer work.

Oh, I also have to mention, please make sure that you get up on your knowledge regarding those microphones; by messing about with them you open up a LOT of fascinating sonic options. The mics' relegation is _vital _to finding the right sounds in Evo 2, moreso than probably even Albion One, because they serve different, important purposes. And, just to be thorough, know that you don't have to have them all on at once, some patches require only one for what you might be looking for.

Finally, one of the things that helps me get the most out of that library is conscientiously fooling around with the dynamic and variation levels. The variation slider provides the entire range of the sample at different points, and the dynamic often must be used in conjunction to get the really outstanding results.

Whew! I'm feeling like I work for Spitfire lol! I just love that library, and have got plans for Evos 3 and 4 as well.


----------



## muziksculp (May 28, 2017)

Hi Parsifal666 ,

Thanks for the helpful feedback regarding Evo 2. Now I'm even more excited about discovering Evo 2 

I have decided to get *Evo 2*, and *Mandolin Swarm*. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 28, 2017)

Evo Grid 3 in sight...just a couple more days....

*PSYCHED!*


----------



## muziksculp (May 30, 2017)

Hi,

I finally, purchased : *EVO Grid 2*, and *Mandolins Swarm* Libraries before the discount special expires. 

Will be downloading them soon, I'm sure EVO Grid 2 will keep me very entertained 

Thanks for all the feedback, and recommendations. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## lp59burst (May 30, 2017)

I think we need a poll... OP please add one...


----------



## Fleer (Jun 28, 2017)

Would love that too. We need a poll.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 28, 2017)

My fav is Olafur Arnalds.
To me it plays more sort of like the LCO Strings idea and it has the most character. It's haunting and beautiful and the strings evolve the best.
My least favorite is the Woodwinds. I just think the sound of strings are suited better for EVOs but that's just my personal opinion. We could be blown away by a BRASS Evo library soon. I hope so. That will be cool!


----------



## Krayh (Jun 29, 2017)

Dont forget that BML Mural Symphonic Evolutions, is an evo to, its one of my favorites...


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 29, 2017)

Krayh said:


> Dont forget that BML Mural Symphonic Evolutions, is an evo to, its one of my favorites...



I would have loved to have that. It's not available anymore is that correct? Is there a way to still get it or buy it somehow?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 29, 2017)

what evo would you recommend for doing ambient/mediation stuff (more on the beautiful side).
or maybe another library you are aware of (not Spitfire)?
Should be in the orchestral / strings style...


----------



## higgs (Jun 29, 2017)

Oliver said:


> what evo would you recommend for doing ambient/mediation stuff (more on the beautiful side).
> or maybe another library you are aware of (not Spitfire)?
> Should be in the orchestral / strings style...



Of the EVOs, I think 1 & 4 would be the best suited for this. Definitely have a listen to the demo tracks and watch the walk through videos.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 29, 2017)

but are they not a bit too gritty and dark in general?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 29, 2017)

Oliver said:


> what evo would you recommend for doing ambient/mediation stuff (more on the beautiful side).
> or maybe another library you are aware of (not Spitfire)?
> Should be in the orchestral / strings style...



*Evo 2* all day money. There are some wonderful, magical Sul Tasto patches with adjustable dynamics. I've gotten a ton of amazing, beautiful pads with that library.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 29, 2017)

Wouldn't Mural Evo be better for that? Both Evo 1 and Evo 2 seem to have a "scary" tendency and Evo 2 even goes into extreme, as the blurb says. So, Mural Evolutions could be best for pads and ambient, as well as Olafur Arnalds on a smaller (quartet) scale.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 29, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Wouldn't Mural Evo be better for that? Both Evo 1 and Evo 2 seem to have a "scary" tendency and Evo 2 even goes into extreme, as the blurb says. So, Mural Evolutions could be best for pads and ambient, as well as Olafur Arnalds on a smaller (quartet) scale.



@Fleer I so wish I could buy that library (Mural). So, I don't have an opinion on that, it probably_ is_ better.

However, Evo 2 is mostly scary for me when I either run the curated, "creepy" section (I forgot the name..."Extreme?"), or when I run a lot of the rest of the library through a minor key.

But whether or not it's_ best_ for gorgeous pads, I've gotten stunningly gorgeous results. Sometimes I'll layer it with a soundset like Padsheaven for Zebra for even more motion and/or span.

But that's just me and what I brought to Evo Grid 2 _with_ me. I think if you're looking to make something very gorgeous pad-wise, well you can do that with most libraries imo. Depends on how you work it...I could be wrong.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi,

Given that the Spitfire EVO libraries differ in what they focus on, it would be hard to have a Poll to determine the favorite, since they are all useful for different applications/needs. 

I got EVO2, and I'm very happy with it for creating subtle, evolving string backdrops, pads, and atmospheres. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 29, 2017)

I would have thought the Olafur Arnalds Evo's would have been right up my alley but most of the time there is just too much scratchy action going on for me. I definitely prefer Evo 1 and 2 of the ones that I own.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 30, 2017)

Parsifal666 and synthpunk, could you tell us more about the percentage of "vanilla" pads in Evo 1 and 2, in relation to the number of scary and tense ones? I'm looking for simple, sweet, moving pads but not awkward, scary or tense.


----------



## will_m (Jun 30, 2017)

I only own the OA Evo but its one of the best libraries I've bought, it does ethereal and light very well but can be turned darker if needed. It also layers really with other strings to add interest, just lower the variations, give it some decent compression and maybe some stereo widening and its amazing.

Here's a track I wrote that uses it a lot:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 30, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Parsifal666 and synthpunk, could you tell us more about the percentage of "vanilla" pads in Evo 1 and 2, in relation to the number of scary and tense ones? I'm looking for simple, sweet, moving pads but not awkward, scary or tense.



Again, most of it has to do with your aim when opening the library. However, I'm pretty sure 2 is a little over half not scary. You have the traditional and episodic patches, which only sound scary to me when I'm aiming at scary (or sometimes when I'm writing in a minor key). 

But, it's really just your aim which defines what you'll use, ultimately. I went in looking for beauteous pads and made out really good...though it still took some conscientious effect-ing and arrangement for it to sit well with other instruments.

Looking over my projects...yes, it looks like a lot of the more "magical" pads I created just using EVO 2 on its own (soundsets like Padsheaven and some patches that came with the old Camel Alchemy were used in a couple projects for layering). Which is strange because I keep hearing reccomendations for layering EVO with other libraries _*primarily*_. Obviously, I don't entirely agree with that last.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 1, 2017)

From the sound of it, Mural Evolutions seems ideal for pads, with its 60 violinists:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jul 1, 2017)

Fleer said:


> From the sound of it, Mural Evolutions seems ideal for pads, with its 60 violinists:




I wish like heck they still sold it!


----------



## Fleer (Jul 2, 2017)

That EVO 2 walkthrough sounds really nice too, less full, but really nice, like a smaller version of Mural Evolutions:


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

EVO2 over BDT?

i LOVE EVO3.

probably getting OACE today.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> EVO2 over BDT?
> 
> i LOVE EVO3.
> 
> probably getting OACE today.



To be blunt, I think you more than a bit of OACE overlapping with Evo 3. I hear about how the two are so different, but I messed with OACE at a friend's and felt the same way about it as I did buying Evo 1: unnecessary. OACE in my eyes banks on the name over originality. But that's just my opinion, and no offense to fans of OACE.

Evo 2 is probably just as good as Evo 3, except the former takes different turns and is mainly great for interesting pads (and again, that nice burst of inspiration when a composer's stuck).

To put it more succinctly, Evo 2 allows you to get a little more creative, the variations slider is really cool.

Don't count out 3, my friend. Those woodwinds do some seriously killer evolving. Plus, if one has too many string libraries (and I absolutely believe that's possible, as too many choices can be very counterproductive and time wasting), a new WW library can give you that extra impetus in composition.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Evo 2 is probably just as good as Evo 3, except the former takes different turns and is mainly great for interesting pads (and again, that nice burst of inspiration when a composer's stuck).
> 
> To put it more succinctly, Evo 2 allows you to get a little more creative, the variations slider is really cool.
> 
> Don't count out 3, my friend. Those woodwinds do some seriously killer evolving. Plus, if one has too many string libraries (and I absolutely believe that's possible, as too many choices can be very counterproductive and time wasting), a new WW library can give you that extra impetus in composition.




what i meant was, i HAVE EVO 3 from THE TON package.

not sure about BDT and the velocity thing - wondering if EVO 2 would add anything.

or if in addition to OACE, the OA Toolkit would be worthwhile.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> what i meant was, i HAVE EVO 3 from THE TON package.
> 
> not sure about BDT and the velocity thing - wondering if EVO 2 would add anything.
> 
> or if in addition to OACE, the OA Toolkit would be worthwhile.



Hmm...I have some not great things to say about the OA Toolkit, but I admit that composer bores the hell out of me. That said, if you're a fan it's probably wonderful (I'm remembering the joy I got from BHCT).

Anyway, I should just say you can't go wrong getting libraries inspired by a composer you really like.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 25, 2018)

That one (?!?!?!) demo on EVO 4 is incredible. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/pp025-evo-grid-4/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

styledelk said:


> That one (?!?!?!) demo on EVO 4 is incredible. https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/pp025-evo-grid-4/



It's an excellent library imo.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 25, 2018)

Sadly I didn't wishlist it earlier. Just the full Evos collection. Sigh.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Perhaps,

Evo 2, 4, and OACE

Pass on the Toolkit


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Hmm...I have some not great things to say about the OA Toolkit, but I admit that composer bores the hell out of me. That said, if you're a fan it's probably wonderful (I'm remembering the joy I got from BHCT).



Still recommend BHCT?


----------



## ccarreira (Dec 25, 2018)

Albion 5 also has an amazing Evo. I suspect Hanz Zimmer use it on Blade Runner 2049


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

ccarreira said:


> Albion 5 also has an amazing Evo. I suspect Hanz Zimmer use it on Blade Runner 2049



Tundra was a first add.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Still recommend BHCT?



It's my favorite library EVER, from my second favorite film composer EVER, so I'm not sure my opinion holds much weight on this.

I should mention, I LOVE the sul tasto strings in BHCT and use them all the time (more than the Evo 2). 

It's a library that's useable for a lot of music outside BH as well as inside. At least for me.

I'd buy BHCT first choice over any of the above, there's too much good material in that...even when compared to the very creatively intriguing Evo 2. More instruments, more you can do (though with proper impetus there's one yee-haw of a lot you can do with the latter).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> It's my favorite library EVER, from my second favorite film composer EVER, so I'm not sure my opinion holds much weight on this.
> 
> I should mention, I LOVE the sul tasto strings in BHCT and use them all the time (more than the Evo 2).
> 
> ...




the plan is OACE, Tundra, EVO 2, and BHCT.

aside from a couple of other standard fare libs.

again, i have THE TON, which has, EVO 3, Felt Piano, and Glass & Steel.

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> the plan is OACE, Tundra, EVO 2, and BHCT.
> 
> aside from a couple of other standard fare libs.
> 
> ...



Like I mentioned earlier, I just hope you don't experience too much overlap. Other than that, I envy you. You are most likely going to have a magnificently inspired beginning of 2019!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I just hope you don't experience too much overlap. Other than that, I envy you. You are most likely going to have a magnificently inspired beginning of 2019!



these will definitely burn hours if i'm not diligent.

speaking of overlap, EVO 2 first choice of the list to trim?

already some overlap with Heavyocity IT and RT.

but i'm hooked on the EVO Grid.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> these will definitely burn hours if i'm not diligent.
> 
> speaking of overlap, EVO 2 first choice of the list to trim?
> 
> ...



Evo 2 would be my second choice after BHCT. The overlap I meant was Evo 3 with the OA Evolutions. Significant overlap from my experience. I wouldn't shill out the bucks for it.

I think I mentioned that Tundra is pretty niche, though you get plenty of other stuff besides that overwhelmingly cliched (already) "frozen" sound. 

I guess my main problem is that I hear Tundra in quite a few compositions today, and rarely professional ones. But hey, if you like that sound I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Evo 2 would be my second choice after BHCT. The overlap I meant was Evo 3 with the OA Evolutions. Significant overlap from my experience. I wouldn't shill out the bucks for it.
> 
> I think I mentioned that Tundra is pretty niche, though you get plenty of other stuff besides that overwhelmingly cliched (already) "frozen" sound.
> 
> I guess my main problem is that I hear Tundra in quite a few compositions today, and rarely professional ones. But hey, if you like that sound I wouldn't hesitate.



thanks!

i hear it too, and it can get pretty heavy handed.

i use sprinkles of this stuff.

i've had my eye on BHCT and Tundra since before BF.

i'd regret not grabbing it.

-

interesting comparison,


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

Part of my joy at BHCT was going way deeper into that composer's musical output. I discovered so much amazing music, all written by Bernard, and my appreciation deepened so much. BHCT and its inspiration (Bernard's music and orchestration) were directly responsible for my 2nd and 3rd symphonies, so I think you'll agree.

Of course those symphonies, like all my music, basically suck, so I guess I didn't need to write the above lol!

Hope you have a sweet jolt of inspiration from all those wonderful libraries!


----------



## styledelk (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Evo 2 would be my second choice after BHCT. The overlap I meant was Evo 3 with the OA Evolutions. Significant overlap from my experience. I wouldn't shill out the bucks for it.
> 
> I think I mentioned that Tundra is pretty niche, though you get plenty of other stuff besides that overwhelmingly cliched (already) "frozen" sound.
> 
> I guess my main problem is that I hear Tundra in quite a few compositions today, and rarely professional ones. But hey, if you like that sound I wouldn't hesitate.



Where are you hearing it, professional or otherwise?  I wish there was a "builtwith.com for sample libraries."


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Part of my joy at BHCT was going way deeper into that composer's musical output. I discovered so much amazing music, all written by Bernard, and my appreciation deepened so much. BHCT and its inspiration (Bernard's music and orchestration) were directly responsible for my 2nd and 3rd symphonies, so I think you'll agree.
> 
> Of course those symphonies, like all my music, basically suck, so I guess I didn't need to write the above lol!
> 
> Hope you have a sweet jolt of inspiration from all those wonderful libraries!




thanks for your input.

i'll leave with...

EVO 4!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

styledelk said:


> Where are you hearing it, professional or otherwise?  I wish there was a "builtwith.com for sample libraries."



Forgive me, as you might not like my answer, but if you own Tundra just keep your ears open...it's more fun.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> thanks for your input.
> 
> i'll leave with...
> 
> EVO 4!



You can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Part of my joy at BHCT was going way deeper into that composer's musical output. I discovered so much amazing music, all written by Bernard, and my appreciation deepened so much. BHCT and its inspiration (Bernard's music and orchestration) were directly responsible for my 2nd and 3rd symphonies, so I think you'll agree.



let's hear those Symphonies!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> To be blunt, I think you more than a bit of OACE overlapping with Evo 3. I hear about how the two are so different, but I messed with OACE at a friend's and felt the same way about it as I did buying Evo 1: unnecessary. OACE in my eyes banks on the name over originality. But that's just my opinion, and no offense to fans of OACE.
> 
> Evo 2 is probably just as good as Evo 3, except the former takes different turns and is mainly great for interesting pads (and again, that nice burst of inspiration when a composer's stuck).
> 
> ...


I knew you didn’t like OA...

I think the evos in OACE are nice. I don’t know how they compare to Evo 2 or 3, as I don’t have them, and I haven’t revisited them to rewatch the walkthroughs for awhile. But it’s the waves that are for me the bread and butter of OACE. They make writing certain kinds of orchestral string gestures so much easier and effective. And regular string libraries struggle to produce the variety of swell lengths available here. I use the waves all the time.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 25, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Forgive me, as you might not like my answer, but if you own Tundra just keep your ears open...it's more fun.



I like that answer.  The downside is that we might not listen to the same stuff.
I swore I was hearing it in DARK on Netflix.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I knew you didn’t like OA...
> 
> I think the evos in OACE are nice. I don’t know how they compare to Evo 2 or 3, as I don’t have them, and I haven’t revisited them to tradition the walkthroughs for awhile. But it’s the waves that are for me the bread and butter of OACE. They make writing certain kinds of orchestral string gestures so much easier and effective. And regular string libraries struggle to produce the variety of swell lengths available here. I use the waves all the time.



with Frozen Strings and IT/RT (and the other EVOs), OACE is becoming less appealing.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 25, 2018)

So when I started playing with OACE a few months ago, the other person in the room essentially said that they've never seen the sublime, blissful smile on my face before.

That was just playing little chords.

That's basically the whole reason I even buy these. I don't release music, really. It's just a drug that's maybe not quite cheaper than heroin.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

styledelk said:


> So when I started playing with OACE a few months ago, the other person in the room essentially said that they've never seen the sublime, blissful smile on my face before.
> 
> That was just playing little chords.
> 
> That's basically the whole reason I even buy these. I don't release music, really. It's just a drug that's maybe not quite cheaper than heroin.



i find playing with the EVO Grid combined with 72 hours of hard, dry fasting,

is just as much of a high as any opiate.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

Symphonic Strings Evolutions?

i'm liking this over EVO 2.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Symphonic Strings Evolutions?
> 
> i'm liking this over EVO 2.


I find the Symphonic Strings Evolution hard to use as an EVO, as the sounds are too big for the kind of fluctuating detail that Evos are usually used to produce. They are great as interesting orchestral string longs, however. But I use them almost exclusively as individual articulations.



Zoot_Rollo said:


> with Frozen Strings and IT/RT (and the other EVOs), OACE is becoming less appealing.



Those waves, man, there's really nothing like them.



styledelk said:


> So when I started playing with OACE a few months ago, the other person in the room essentially said that they've never seen the sublime, blissful smile on my face before.
> 
> That was just playing little chords.



Yes, this entirely. There are few libraries that give me so much pure joy just playing them.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 25, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Those waves, man, there's really nothing like them.



in OACE?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 25, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> in OACE?


Yes! The grid in OACE is very nice, and works very well as an Evo grid, but it's the waves that I use the most and that give me the pure joy.


----------



## idematoa (Jan 20, 2019)

3 mixed EVO(s)... *SPITFIRE SYMPHONIC STRINGS EVOLUTIONS, THE “VRAL” GRID (Albion Tundra) & **OLAFUR ARNALDS CHAMBER EVOLUTIONS *with Trombone Ensemble from Orchestral Suite (UVI) + Taiko (UVI)


----------



## idematoa (Feb 10, 2019)

Here with a "Modular" from Arturia...

*01 - Arturia - Modular
02 - Spitfire Audio - Albion Tundra Grid
03 - Spitfire Audio - OACE*


----------



## idematoa (Feb 17, 2019)

*OACE + Reaktor (NI)











*


----------



## idematoa (Feb 18, 2019)

*01 - Arturia - Synclavier
02 - Spitfire Audio - OACE - Chamber Waves
03 - UVI - Orchestral Suite - Children's Choir*
*











*


----------



## idematoa (Feb 23, 2019)

*01 - UVI - Falcon - Water Resonnances
02 - UVI - Falcon - Almost Natural Oohs PK 1.5
03 - UVI - Falcon - Tri Layering
04 - Spitfire Audio - OACE + SSE*
*


*


----------



## idematoa (Mar 4, 2019)

*01 - SA - OACE & SSE (2 Evo(s))
02 - NI - Reaktor 6 - Blocks Wired - Lumikko - Bling Bling
03 - NI - Reaktor 6 - Mikro Prism - Planet bell*
*











*


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 7, 2019)

will_m said:


> I only own the OA Evo but its one of the best libraries I've bought, it does ethereal and light very well but can be turned darker if needed. It also layers really with other strings to add interest, just lower the variations, give it some decent compression and maybe some stereo widening and its amazing.
> 
> Here's a track I wrote that uses it a lot:



Just came across this thread. Great track. Quite enjoyed that


----------



## will_m (May 8, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> Just came across this thread. Great track. Quite enjoyed that



Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## idematoa (Aug 11, 2019)

*01 - SA - SSE *
*02 - SA - WE - Stretched Moments
03 - UVI - FALCON - One Key Ethereal [Atmospherics Soundtrack - FALCON EXPANSION PACK]*
*04 - NI - Noire Pure - Basic Pure



*


----------



## idematoa (Aug 20, 2019)

Union between OACE (Grid) & BDT with the slight support of Earth eDNA for Organ Pad... 

*01 - SA - BDT - Ensembles - Viola_OACE - Chamber Grid
02 - SA - Earth eDNA - Gorecki Slow MW

 *


----------

